# Game #13: New Jersey Nets (6-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (11-1) [11/25]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta make up for last season's loss at home to the Nets. I still remember that Kobe had a chance to tie it after he got fouled on a 3-point attempt, but he only made 2/3 free throws and the Lakers lost. Another team that we should probably beat handily, though I think Devin Harris is going to be a very tough matchup for our guards, and if Vince plays the way he can, he'll give us a lot of trouble as well.

I still think we'll win by double digits.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

we better absolutely OWN the post. Our frontcourt should just destroy theirs. 

Dont even get me started on our bench.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

we are good this will be a good test for my nets if vc plays well we will hve a chance


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pass the ball to the bigs. Pass the ball to the bigs. Pass the ball to the bigs. Resist the urge to chuck a long, contested jumper. I think we'll be fine.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> we are good this will be a good test for my nets if vc plays well we will hve a chance


it will take more than just VC having a good game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> we are good this will be a good test for my nets if vc plays well we will hve a chance


Excuse me? 


Lakers by 15...







..If they play like they did against the Kings but If they play like they actually give a damn they could blow this one wide open.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Devin Harris is playing pretty good ball for the Nets. However, the combo of DH and VC will not be enough. Our bigs should have a field day. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm willing to watch this game just to see how good yi jianlian is.

i missed the nets vs clippers game where he scored 27 points. how the ****? i thought he was horrible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> we are good this will be a good test for my nets if vc plays well we will hve a chance


Maybe like 8-10 years ago.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Brook lopez looks like a certified D-bag in that pic. :lol:
but ill take lakers by 13.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mind if I borrow your GT? Thanks in advance. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HB said:


> Mind if I borrow your GT? Thanks in advance. Good luck tomorrow


go for it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

VC and Harris would have to go completely off and Gasol and Bynum would have to be awful for us to lose this game. all of which are possible not probable. 

I wanna see us hold them to 90 or less gotta step our defense back up. we win by high double digits.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Devin Harris must be stopped! Without him the nets cant do ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report*



> We have not done a great job in the last couple games keeping guards out of the paint. Enter…Devin Harris! Harris is one of the quickest guards in the league and it will take a team effort to keep him from getting to the paint and impacting the game. New Jersey wants to run. Their first option is to get the ball in Harris’ hands and to let him attack in transition. Option number two is to get the ball to Vince Carter in the half court. Carter will get post-ups, isolations on the wing and top and occasionally handle it in a screen and roll. Carter will create shots for himself and his teammates and is capable of having monster games. Carter, Harris, and Yi Jianlian (still developing but can shoot to 3 and will go to the boards) will take the majority of the shots for this team but we must make sure that their other players do not have surprisingly big games. As usual it will be important that our bench outplays theirs.
> 
> Defensively the Nets play with energy and do a good job of contesting shots. They are effective using a zone to change the tempo of the game. They also have players who will gamble for steals so we must be sharp with our passing.
> 
> ...



http://my.lakers.com/lakers/news.html?id=5


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers by 42.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers by 24... 109-85


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Kobe always plays his toughest defense when he's matched up against another superstar, so that alone should improve our D from last game. Devin Harris can get into the lane at will against our PG's, so our help better be ready. And like others have said, pound the post. Not only should we dominate down there, but we can also limit their posessions, which in turn helps our defense. 

Lakers by 20.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is playing TERRIBLE basketball to start, and Brook Lopez is kicking ***.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, I got no problem with Gasol being soft. But at the very least, he should put a hand in the face of the person he is defending. Two times now Yi had basically open jumpers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That dunk from Kobe was very "Young Kobe" like.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe with a nasty throw down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that was a sick Kobe dunk...didn't think he was going to dunk it at all.

Bynum/Gasol are playing well offensively while everyone else is somewhat struggling. We look bad on defense again.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

their defense looks disoriented


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, when Bynum sits down our interior defense looks utterly pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible first quarter; we should be down by more than 4.

What the **** was that fastbreak at the end of the quarter? 

We can't be giving up 28 points in the first quarter to the Nets at home.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The FSN West Lakers/Space promos are pretty weak sauce.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynums back in already? Fairly early for Phil.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar not playing very solid tonight.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Farmar still has a lot of growing to do. everytime I see him play, he's making mistakes.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ariza with the sick *** dime!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Right now I'm am very mad at the D but it's more phil's fault this game then last game. They are playing ball defense in a man-to-man defense which is causing them to leave guys way open. At least now the Nets are missing.

I don't think that Phil has went back to the Defensive strategy they had at the begining of the season. Then they played a box and 1 zone; Nobody had an assigned man son that they could defend the ball and just make sure nobody is open instead of frantically finder their assigned man after a rotation...

.(sigh)


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

check Vince Carter. so skilled. could've been the best guard in the game for a number of years, if only he had the heart.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum saved Kobe on that one.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Again...I'm very mad at the fact that they completely scrapped that box (ball guard) zone they were doing for the first couple of games. 

(sigh rant)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobes jumpers been down right UGLY this season.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobes jumpers been down right UGLY this season.


 and that's an understatement.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> and that's an understatement.


I'm wondering if it's his pinky troubling him. Cause he looks fresh in most of the games this season. His jump looks nice, it's just not going down. His shooting percentage isn't bad, because he had a few amazing games. 

But I wonder how much of that finger is the issue. And you know Kobe isn't going to admit it it's bothering him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's not his pinky. It's him having an off-night game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

God can we please go back to that zone!!!? No Phil Jackson team has ever been able to guard the pick and roll in man-to-man D. 

I just don't get it....what the hell happened? Why did they go back to man-to-man that always sucked under Phil Jackson? We're good enough to go back to the finals but We cannot win a championship with our current Defense strategy. PHIL, you must stress this every practice!!!! The Lakers' offense is fine! They know the triangle! We need a defensive strategy and when we get one, STICK TO IT!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor first half; I'm expecting them to put the game out of reach in the 3rd quarter, though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ugly 1st half but were still ahead. Kobe is not gonna stay this cold the rest of the game. Our defense has to improve though.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Our defense has to improve though.


Well it not a lack of effort, but a lack of a sound strategy that works for everybody on the team. We had that strategy in the begining of the season but now they are not doing it.....What's going on?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lynx said:


> It's not his pinky. It's him having an off-night game.


He's had quite a bit of those so far this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On the bright side, Kobe's shooting percentage so far this season (not including this game) is better than what he shot throughout last season. Of course, unless he catches fire, that will take a hit following this game. He'll be fine. I really don't think it's his pinkie; I think it's just an off night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm right now watching some of the old videos of this season. What the Lkaers used to do was have one player (which could be any player on the floor) play man while the other four played a box, but what they did differently was had one of the box players double the ball handler. And He would double in a way where the ball handler could only pass to the side where the 3 other box defenders are which will give the defenders in postion to close out. Then who every is closest will be the ball defender again and then it's starts all over. Great strategy....now lost.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick reverse from Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol with the sick jam right on Lopez & Yi!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

too much penetration....GO BACK TO THAT ZONE!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum's getting the explosion back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And now Bynum with the spin and dunk, and one!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kobe rarely plays well against Vince and vice versa. The two pretty much cancel themselves out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Three consecutive dunks, this time with Kobe getting in on the action!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Kobe rarely plays well against Vince and vice versa. The two pretty much cancel themselves out.


VC is playing well tonight, though.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Well at least bynum is getting his step back....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe needs to get his *** to the line to get a rhythm on his shot. Take it to the hole and draw some fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> Well at least bynum is getting his step back....


The defense is probably about to look a lot worse with Bynum on the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Space Cadet and his Cyclops shades with the big three!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're up 9 now, just like that. I love that our offense can explode pretty much whenever it wants. We just really need to work on our D.

I thought at practice yesterday, Phil went over defense again and really stressed it? Doesn't look like anyone paid attention; either that, or Phil had a terrible strategy coming into this game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Space Cadet and his Cyclops shades with the big three!


:laugh:

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Including this game, Radmanovic is 23/46 from 3-point range. Very ****ing impressive.

:clap:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice drive by Jordan..AND 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now let's keep the lead in double figures...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice alley-oop from Jordan to Trevor


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful alley-oop from Farmar to Ariza.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our bench is nasty!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom has been great off the bench for us. More and more, he's fitting in perfectly with the 2nd unit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Machine!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Come off the bench and say what you like.. The Machine not scared.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Including this game, Radmanovic is 23/46 from 3-point range. Very ****ing impressive.
> 
> :clap:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Go Lakers!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


>


As Stu Lantz would say: Nooiiiiice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Devin Harris is a funny dude; doesn't look like he minded that seat at all, right between all the Lakers girls.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine came unglugged there...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

With 6 minutes left in the 3rd quarter, this was a tie game. Now we're winning by 25. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, we're just firing on all cylinders now! We've caught fire!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

trevor ariza free throw line fadeaway? unreal. this "contest" has become a show-me game between the Laker player themselves.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn!!  We just erupted..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

In an ideal world (well, realistic ideal), you guys will win the championship this year. This team is damn good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> In an ideal world (well, realistic ideal), you guys will win the championship this year. This team is damn good.


Hope so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They want tacos...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau POTG.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> we are good this will be a good test for my nets if vc plays well we will hve a chance


How do you feel about this prediction?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice to see the starters lounging on the bench in the 4th quarter. I'm hoping that Ariza gets a chance to rest as well; he can't keep up that level of play in every game.



> With 6 minutes left in the 3rd quarter, this was a tie game. Now we're winning by 25. Wow.


Yeah! I was driving home listening to the 3rd quarter. By the time I got here and settled the kids in, the game was completely out of reach. 

Ok, I'm impressed. A little.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

arent you guys concerned on how reckless the reserves play on garbage time? sure its a blowout win, but it would be nice if they play alittle bit smarter instead of shooting long jumpers with 15 seconds left in the clock.



one of these days habits like that will haunt them. it will be a point where the other team catches so much momentum and the lakers starters will try to extinguish that fire but it will be too late to bring balance in the game. worst, jackson doesnt like to call a TO and make roster changes in those situations unless the other team makes a 15-0 run.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought the Lakers played this one terribly for about 40 minutes. Good to know they can drop stinkers like that and win by 20+. Defense still has a little ways to go, but I'll take 93 points on 34% shooting and 10 steals.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> arent you guys concerned on how reckless the reserves play on garbage time? sure its a blowout win, but it would be nice if they play alittle bit smarter instead of shooting long jumpers with 15 seconds left in the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> one of these days habits like that will haunt them. it will be a point where the other team catches so much momentum and the lakers starters will try to extinguish that fire but it will be too late to bring balance in the game. worst, jackson doesnt like to call a TO and make roster changes in those situations unless the other team makes a 15-0 run.


Not very concerned with how the third string unit played. The main reserves are the reason we are blowing teams out and not just winning by a little.

Pau for POTG.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> I thought the Lakers played this one terribly for about 40 minutes. Good to know they can drop stinkers like that and win by 20+. Defense still has a little ways to go, but I'll take 93 points on 34% shooting and 10 steals.


I'm with you I wasn't thrilled with tonights win but its a testament to our dominance overall that we blow a team out on a night when we didn't play particularly hard till the subs came in. 

I'm alittle dismayed at our pg play from Fisher on the defensive end.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Defense at PG (Fisher and Farmar) scares me a little bit right now. I don't know how the hell they're going to deal with Paul in the postseason. Or Parker if the Spurs ever get their act together. Thank god Rondo isn't a good scorer, but he's a legit playmaker.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I guess Carter didn't have a good game.  (refer to pg. 1)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Post-Game Locker Talk:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau for President of Spain!


----------

